# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Frisky Oyster, Greenport, NY-6/9/10

## phil62

Our first night on the East End of Long Island we dined at THE FRISKY OYSTER in Greenport.

The appetizers on this evening's menu

 


The main courses offered tonight.
The polite and attentive waiter informed us that the menu changes frequently.
 

We began dinner with the hacked lobster Quesadillas served with grilled corn and heirloom tomato served with spicy avocado salsa and a blend of chilled goat cheese and sour cream
 


Phil had a delicious Long island Crescent Farms duck breast with Parmesan and truffle frites. The duck came with a chunky cherry and port wine glaze that was delectable.

 


I chose the Soft Shell Crab tempura with mango salsa-crunchy and melt in your mouth sensational.
 


For dessert we shared a slice of chocolate souffle cake with whipped cream and with mint creme anglais.

----------


## MIke R

oh my...everything on that menu looks very good..and not the same ol song and dance routine everyone else does...the curried lamb wontons sound very interesting - among others

----------


## andynap

Nice menu- I guess the raw Oysters were specials

----------


## Dennis

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Soft Shell Crabs.

Gotta get me some this weekend.

Nice job, Birthday Girl!

----------


## phil62

Thank you Dennis. I like your avatar. Back in the day when the Islanders brought that cup home, I actually got to hold it!  It wasn't heavy-just awkward and not too easy to balance. A real thrill.

----------


## Jeanette

I don't like his avatar. Boo.... But, I love your photos and your dining selections. I hope your birthday celebration lasts as long as Marius'.

XO

----------


## phil62

Why thank you Jeanette.  Just got back from touring and a bunch of tastings at a half dozen or so of the Long Island wineries. A very nice day.

----------


## andynap

I remember a North Shore winery that had the largest cat at the entrance I ever saw- wonder if he is still there.

----------


## phil62

I was entering LENZ and thought there was going to be a big cat in there- would that be it? I sort of remembered that too. Alas, there wasn't. I met 2 wonderful playful dogs that were each trying to bring me sticks to tug and toss-a boxer and a border collie at Shinn Estates Then a regular sized cat at Pindar.

----------


## andynap

Thus was a tabby about 25 pounds- forget the winery.

----------


## andynap

> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> Soft Shell Crabs.
> 
> Gotta get me some this weekend.
> 
> Nice job, Birthday Girl!




Phyllis stayed home today and look what she got for dinner

----------


## MIke R

I got Wellfleets...... :p 

but Im too lazy to shuck em at the moment

----------


## phil62

An awful lot of good eatin' with this gang!

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> Soft Shell Crabs.
> 
> Gotta get me some this weekend.
> 
> Nice job, Birthday Girl!
> ...



I'm on notice to make 'em tomorrow night.

What's your method?

----------


## andynap

Dredge in flour w/ salt and pepper and fry in half butter and olive oil.

----------


## JEK

I use 1/3 butter and 2/3 olive oil. And panko. Always panko.

----------


## MIke R

> Dredge in flour w/ salt and pepper and fry in half butter and olive oil.




ditto..but s pinch of Old Bay as well

----------


## andynap

> I use 1/3 butter and 2/3 olive oil. And panko. Always panko.




Why use breadcrumbs?? No reason.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Dredge in flour w/ salt and pepper and fry in half butter and olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditto..but s pinch of Old Bay as well




OK- no problem

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Andynap
> ...



Milk soak?

----------


## MIke R

buttermilk if anything

----------


## Dennis

That's my usual routine.

Buttermilk for 1 hour.

Flour, salt, Old Bay in a zip lock.

Throw in crabs.

Shake.

Fry.

Enjoy.

----------


## MIke R

try chestnut  flour or garbanzo bean flour for a change of pace.....I'm really liking garbanzo bean flour lately

----------


## JoshA

A&P: Good looking seafood dinner in Greenport. Love the dessert, too.

We were there last summer for a wedding. Here's a view looking toward Shelter Island. Note the audience for the regatta.

----------


## andynap

> try chestnut  flour or garbanzo bean flour for a change of pace.....I'm really liking garbanzo bean flour lately




What happened to rice flour?

----------


## GramChop

WOW...what a great lookin' meal!  thanks for making my stomach growl!!!

----------

